# What's the difference between promax and promax extreme?



## XPS

Hi,

In process of "cutting", and been using Maximuscle's promax. Unfort my local gym ran out of promax, so purchased the extreme version. What is the difference? and should i keep with it for cutting, or go back to promax when this tub runs out (in about 2weeks time).??

Thanks.


----------



## Nine Pack

The extreme version has extra ink on the label to make up the word 'extreme'.

It's much better for hanging wallpaper than the normal version.


----------



## XPS

lol thanks for that!! I take it you don't recommend it for cutting then?? what do you recommend?


----------



## Nine Pack

No particular protein product is specific to losing bodyfat (despite some manufacturers claims), in the same way you don't get 'diet chicken' All you need is a quality protein supplement, in conjunction with a calculated diet pitched about 500 cals sub maintainance & providing you with 1-1.5g protein per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## Jimmer

Promax extreme has more ingredients which would help the body to be in a anabolic state. There have been scientific studies carried out on these ingredients and most of which have been proven on case studies to help the body gain more lean mass over "x" amount of wks.

I have many friends who train naturally and have not tried steroids. One of these guys was using normal promax and switched to extreme for 2 months....

He said that he noticed a difference, felt stronger and did a few PB's on some exercises.

For a person who trains naturally the extreme version may yeild benefits, however do not think for a second that the gains would be even close to a pin pr**k of that which steriods achieve.

If you can afford the extreme version then, why not stick with it.


----------



## Tinytom

One is sh*t and one is extremely sh*t

allegedly


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> One is sh*t and one is extremely sh*t
> 
> allegedly


----------



## genesis

never used either but a lot of people ive spoke too say they can tell the feel a differnce with the extreme, i think its got methoxyisoflavone i would imagine only a small amount coz its quite pricey,

As nine pack said Any protein will do depends on your budget if you havent got too much money to throw around go for a basic whey protein if your wallets weighing you down stick with maximuscle


----------



## EXTREME

Jimmer can you tell me what studies Maximuscle have had done and where they were carried out?

All I've ever seen is anecdotal quotes on a certain ingredient but never a specific study on anything they have ever made. LA Muscle do this too when you see something along the lines of "Outer Mongolian super herb increases muscle growth by 500%" then if you look into it the study was done on the herb on rats and they were given huge doses in relation to their bodyweight so completely irrelevant compared to the sprinkling of said herb added to the end product being sold to the athlete.

I could be wrong and they could have a testing program, this is why I'm inquisitive.


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> One is sh*t and one is extremely sh*t
> 
> allegedly


Extreme,

I think this was the actual findings of the clinical study!! :rolleye11


----------



## Tinytom

Jimmer said:


> Promax extreme has more ingredients which would help the body to be in a anabolic state. There have been scientific studies carried out on these ingredients and most of which have been proven on case studies to help the body gain more lean mass over "x" amount of wks.
> 
> I have many friends who train naturally and have not tried steroids. One of these guys was using normal promax and switched to extreme for 2 months....
> 
> He said that he noticed a difference, felt stronger and did a few PB's on some exercises.
> 
> For a person who trains naturally the extreme version may yeild benefits, however do not think for a second that the gains would be even close to a pin pr**k of that which steriods achieve.
> 
> If you can afford the extreme version then, why not stick with it.


*Key Ingredients*


Contains 72g* of whey protein per daily serving (82% whey protein content)

200mg n-acetyl-cysteine (NAC)

200µg chromium polynicotinate

5g glutamine

300mg methoxyflavone

5g creatine monohydrate

100mg taurine

Nothing in these magic ingredients screams greatness to me. For one thing Creatine Monohydrate is best consumed away from protein sources and is cheap as hell to buy

100mg Taurine - WOW a whole 100mg

300mg Methoxy - Another super dose of a product which is really an anti estrogenic compound anyway, I found a site where you could buy 100 500mg tabs for £7

200ug chromium - cutting edge then

72g per serving - 3 scoops by the way.

I've changed my mind, the difference is that

one is a rip off and one is an extremely high rip off.


----------



## Nine Pack

But it keeps floor tiles well glued down Tom, that's gotta count for something!


----------



## Magic Torch

Nine Pack said:


> The extreme version has extra ink on the label to make up the word 'extreme'.
> 
> It's much better for hanging wallpaper than the normal version.





Tinytom said:


> One is sh*t and one is extremely sh*t
> 
> allegedly





Nine Pack said:


> Extreme,
> 
> I think this was the actual findings of the clinical study!! :rolleye11


BUMP

I was gonna post the same thing.

Cant fault Maximuscle tho, the fitness market is a hell of a lot bigger than the bodybuilding market....looks like the poster has fallen to the 'Mens Health' trap. Do you think Mens Health and Maximuscle have the same CEO?


----------



## DB

to be honest i used maximuscle a few times... i found it pretty good except the price..


----------



## Nine Pack

DB said:


> to be honest i used maximuscle a few times... i found it pretty good except the price..


Go & have a lie down, you are clearly delirious. :tongue10:


----------



## megatron

Nine Pack said:


> Go & have a lie down, you are clearly delirious. :tongue10:


All the synthol has gone to his head


----------

